
FBI Suspects Russia Hacked DNC; U.S. Officials Say It Was to Elect Donald Trump - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/07/25/fbi-suspects-russia-hacked-dnc-u-s-officials-say-it-was-to-elect-donald-trump.html
======
mathiasrw
Why dont they suspect an IT person with some conscience?

